# 309/100 Spouse Migration for Arranged Marriages



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

This forum helped me a lot to gain PR-190 visa last year and I am back here again to seek information about how to file Spouse visa.

My case is a bit different from most of the spouse visa cases in a way:

I got PR-190 in Aug-2015, got engaged in Nov-2015, married in Dec-2015, landed first time Sydney in Jan-2016, started first job in feb-2016 and continuing pattern of doing at least one thing in month  I started 309 process for my wife in Mar-2016. 

This was an arranged marriage hence I might face lack of history evidences. But I managed to get below, please suggest if these are sufficient or need anything more.

Spouse Visa - Online - From India:

Form 47sp/40sp filled online.
form 80 for wife
engagement photographs
marriage photographs
marriage certificate
 wife passport with husband name endorsed, my passport without wife name endorsed
not able to go to honeymoon but did few local trips together, these photographs
form 888: 1 Aus citizen, 1 Aus PR, 2 Indian relatives
Personal Declaration from Wife and me
Joint bank account just 2 months old, but with few transactions of money remitted from Aus to India
Few insurance/super forms where wife is as nominee
Local/National newspaper with her name change declaration statement
My call history to wife, WhatsApp, tango, Facebook checkins together and Friends likes/comments on out relationship status
My 2 month salary slip, offer letter, employer statement about my full time job and salary.
bank statement, Friend's email stating I am living with him at the moment (not have lease on my name yet)
my medicare card
wife's medical and PCC would do in May/June


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

This is all good to lodge your partner visa.

Girl Aussie


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

girlaussie said:


> This is all good to lodge your partner visa.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks!

Regarding declaration from Indian relatives, I think these could be on Indian stamp paper with 100 rupees denomination and notarized? And doesn't need to be form-888.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

amzamz said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Regarding declaration from Indian relatives, I think these could be on Indian stamp paper with 100 rupees denomination and notarized? And doesn't need to be form-888.


Anyone please?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Your form 888 signed by 2 Aus PR or citizens is more than enough. You don't need relatives statement from India.

Girl Aussie



amzamz said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Regarding declaration from Indian relatives, I think these could be on Indian stamp paper with 100 rupees denomination and notarized? And doesn't need to be form-888.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks 

Regarding form-888, chemist/pharmacist can attest form-888 and resident proof both?




girlaussie said:


> Your form 888 signed by 2 Aus PR or citizens is more than enough. You don't need relatives statement from India.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Also, I am attaching two Indian relatives because none from Australian PR/Citizen have physically attended marriage function. Indian relative who have actually attended engagement and marriage function are happy to give declaration. Hope I am doing fine 




girlaussie said:


> Your form 888 signed by 2 Aus PR or citizens is more than enough. You don't need relatives statement from India.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## sharwen6 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi Amzam

Any update on your visa process? I am in similar situation, your update of the progress would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Sharve


----------



## Pumpkinhead (Jun 14, 2012)

Mate, I think you have got sufficient, you are GOOD to go with all this bundle of information. hopefully you will get it soon. Cheers.



amzamz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This forum helped me a lot to gain PR-190 visa last year and I am back here again to seek information about how to file Spouse visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Subscribing


----------



## laya (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi all , I m new in this forum. Please need lil help I applied for spouse visa in june 2016 , medical , interview every thing ot well nd now my case is queued for final decision nd documental checks from 2 months.but I accidentally deleted my Facebook account though our Facebook history was not that much we didn't used facebook much bht few chats we shared now I m worried will this effect my case that my Facebook account is no more available , please guide me I m very much tenses.


----------



## laya (Jan 25, 2017)

This forum is very useless indeed


----------



## Pumpkinhead (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Laya,

It does not matter, only reason why you are on wait is because of the TAT is 12 months where immigration try to solve 75% cases within this period and 25% over 12 months.

as far as your facebook, it depends how much supporting documents or evidences you had provided to support your case but its not that important.

hope it helps.
Cheers



laya said:


> Hi all , I m new in this forum. Please need lil help I applied for spouse visa in june 2016 , medical , interview every thing ot well nd now my case is queued for final decision nd documental checks from 2 months.but I accidentally deleted my Facebook account though our Facebook history was not that much we didn't used facebook much bht few chats we shared now I m worried will this effect my case that my Facebook account is no more available , please guide me I m very much tenses.


----------



## laya (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanku @pumpkinhead God bless u


----------



## sharwen6 (Jan 15, 2017)

Any update on the visa status OP?:focus:


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa (Dec 16, 2013)

hi, 

I want to know one thing here.

Do I need to change my wife's passport to put my name as husband? is it mandatory?

Thanks


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

No its not mandatory.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi All,

thank you for starting this thread. There are various questions on the application about the relationship. e.g. What is the social status of the relationship ? Can any one please guide me what should be word length for the respective answers ? Any standard template to follow ? if any one has any template for this and relative declaration, please post on this thread.

Thanks,
Ajay


----------

